# Endorfin VP-4 SL Rohloff Fully Teamversion



## Deer (13. Februar 2008)

Hier gibts das einzigste Endorfin VP-4 SL in Teamlackierung mit Rohloff Speedhub:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Endorfin-VP-4-SL...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

